# Cpc vs. Cpc-h



## kerrie22 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have two more classes before finishing my class on coding and billing.  I will have a couple of months before I take the exam.
I would like to work in a hospital; however, I do not want to make the exam to be any harder than it has to be. What I am wondering is if the exam for CPC and CPC-H are that different, and should I stick with CPC since I have never worked in coding and billing before?


----------



## pandorarose3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes, the CPC-H is that much more different and much harder.  DO NOT put the cart before the horse.  You need to do stepping stones especially coming out of school.  I am an instructor for Billing and Coding so trust me when I say this.  The CPC-H is more inpatient and ambulatory surgery and takes more real wold knowledge to manage.  Take the stepping stones and you will find your path to billing and coding a bit more easier to manage.


----------



## KathyJohnson (Sep 1, 2012)

I have the practice tests for CPC and CPC-H. I am actually scoring much higher on the CPC-H than I am the CPC.  Figure that one out :/


----------



## pandorarose3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok but the practice exam is taken at your home.  Where your more comfortable.  And do you have experience under your belt?


----------



## AB87 (Sep 7, 2012)

kjohnson0027 said:


> I have the practice tests for CPC and CPC-H. I am actually scoring much higher on the CPC-H than I am the CPC.  Figure that one out :/




@ Kjohnson what year of the CPC-H exam do you have? could you inbox me? i am interested in them

Thanks


----------

